# Putting feed in



## Teenybits (Jun 3, 2016)

For homemix breeders, do you put in feed for the mice on daily basis? I have done away with feeding bowl and just scatter on the bedding itself, is putting feed usually done daily or is there alternative way to feed say every other day? I use stacking bin system so I have to unstack and restack daily makes me think how this can be done more effectively. The mice stays in the house with us hence I use stacking to save space.


----------



## Laigaie (Mar 7, 2011)

When I used a mix, I would add mix every day when I was home, but I could have petsitters add mix every other day if they gave more at a time. More than that and you start to get sprouting seeds...


----------



## Teenybits (Jun 3, 2016)

Thanks Laigaie, interesting to hear sprouting seeds because I don't see which one might sprout. I am adding daily now.. I read it's good to add only after they finished hence I thought probably need to do so daily.


----------

